# BC Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Security Officer II
Institution:
*Boston College*

Location:
Chestnut Hill, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/29/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Job Description*

Under general supervision of the shift supervisor, the Campus Security Officer II performs all duties and responsibilities related to the day to day protection and security of all Boston College students, staff, faculty, guests and others visiting campuses of Boston College. This position may have additional responsibilities as assigned by the Executive Director of Public Safety or his designee.

The primary responsibility of this position is to help ensure the safety and security of the Boston College community by conducting high visibility patrols of the interior of administrative buildings, exterior of residential buildings and the grounds and facilities of University property as assigned; provides security presence in University buildings and facilities; opens/secures University buildings and facilities according to specified schedules; prevents and detects and reports violations of University rules and regulations.

Eligible for Overtime Pay

Application deadline: September 5, 2017

The hiring department will contact only applicants selected for interview.








*Requirements*

High school diploma with two years work related experience or an equivalent combination of education and military and/or security experience, particularly in a campus environment.
Possesses and retains a valid driver's license.
Ability to provide exceptional customer service, write reports and possess strong verbal and written communication skills, and proficient with using email, word documents, and other department computer systems.
*Preferred:*

College-level courses in security, criminal justice or related field.
Knowledge of security operating systems.
This position is considered to be an Essential Personnel Position' and is required to work during emergencies, holidays, weekends, day and night shifts and overtime. No person who has been convicted of a felony or of an offense involving Chapter 94C or 209A of the Massachusetts General Laws, or similar violations in other areas, will be considered for police employment. Must be able to successfully pass all criminal and departmental employment background checks and a physical and psychological exam.

*Closing Statement*

Boston College conducts background checks as part of the hiring process.

Boston College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and does not discriminate on the basis of any legally protected category including disability and protected veteran status. To learn more about how BC supports diversity and inclusion throughout the university please visit the Office for Institutional Diversity at Office for Institutional Diversity - Boston College.

In order to be considered an official applicant of Boston College, please note that it is necessary to apply directly online at our site: www.bc.edu/bcjobs.

PI99183157








*Application Information*
Contact:
Boston College

Online App. Form:
https://bc.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=1314&Source=HigherEdJobs


----------

